# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  يا إيهاب وين الصفحة الفنية؟

## النجم السامق

*:1 (8): إفتقدنا صفحتك الفنية يا إيهاب لأنها بتروح عننا شوية ونغير بيها جو الكورة ونحن في الإنتظار :1 (5):
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  النجم  السامق أداك ليها كاااش0

ممنوع الغياب  والكسل  يا إيهاب
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*انا ذاتي بسأل عنها


يا ايهــــــــــــــــــــــاب
وين الصفحة؟؟؟

*

----------


## إيهاب الأمين

*لكم التحية أيها الأصدقاء الأحباب
أنا بسأل إيهاب الصفحة الفنية وين؟؟

*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*أستاذ ايهاب الامين شخصيا" مشرف الصفحة دي؟؟؟
ما بصدق ..
وينك مشتاقين .. يا زول يا جميل






تخريمة..
وين قاطع الخبر
لامسكول لا رسايل


*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					

أستاذ ايهاب الامين شخصيا" مشرف الصفحة دي؟؟؟
ما بصدق ..
وينك مشتاقين .. يا زول يا جميل







تخريمة..
وين قاطع الخبر
لامسكول لا رسايل





يا أخوى ما تزوغ كلام الناس ديل وااااااااااااضح...
وين الصفحة الفنية...:ANSmile31::ANSmile31::ANSmile31:
*

----------


## acba77

*اشتقنا ليها
                        	*

----------


## النجم السامق

*فرصة سعيدة يا إيهاب والرسالة الخاصة ما فتحت؟
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*  بعد  كده  برضو  عندك  كلام  يا إيها ب  ؟
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مانديلا-89
					

  بعد  كده  برضو  عندك  كلام  يا إيها ب  ؟












خلاص اقتنعت ..
بس في مشكلة صغيرة.....























:1 (26):

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*

----------


## النجم السامق

*يا إيهاب جلسة واحدة في إتحاد الادباء والكتاب السودانيين ده أو حضور ندوة فنية أو عرض مسرحي أو الخ... وتجينا بالأخبار كلها ، لكن شكلك مشغول شوية ، ونحن في الإنتظار.
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*انشالله .. من يوم الاحد انشالله يا غالييييييييييييييييييييين

*

----------


## النجم السامق

*موعدنا الأحد يا إيهاب لاتنسى؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*انشالله يا غالي..
وين يا حبيب ليك يومين ما ظاهر؟؟؟ انشالله المانع خير؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*يا النجم السامق
الصفحة جاية جاية .. بس اصبر شوبة كده



















لحدي بكرة بس

*

----------

